# My mates picture....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

he has just took this and uploaded it onto FB, mental...:doublesho










just his mobile, straight onto FB...

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I seen that...

wtf??


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

That is scary


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

he's pulled them all from the flat! :lol:

he is not a happy bunny...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

My BSometer is going off the scale!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well scary


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Woooo thats freaky..... :doublesho


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

WTF !!! Geeeeeeeeeeettttt oooouuuuttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

You sure its not a ghost app on his phone ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have now just shared it on Facebook, so anyone on here that is on mine can see it too... just to show that is where I got it from, and when it was taken...

I'm sure there will be a reason to explain the photo... but it's just creepy!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Was it taken through a glass door / window? Could be a reflection from the TV.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL it's an app on your phone that puts a scary ghost on any image you take. I tried to scare the kids with it a few weeks ago but they are not as soft as I look. Even they Sussed me out. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

ovolo said:


> LOL it's an app on your phone that puts a scary ghost on any image you take. I tried to scare the kids with it a few weeks ago but they are not as soft as I look. Even they Sussed me out. :thumb:


LOL - I was hoping for a bit more trickery than that  You really can get an app for everything :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

some people have to spoil all the fun don't they 

:devil:

smarty pants.... 

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

It would have been nice to have lasted a bit longer.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL sorry I thought you were serious................ and genuinely scared


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah yeah... 

:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Reminds me of a couple who did this at a Watford hotel, it was later found out they used the iphone app :lol:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...f-a-weeping-girl-in-mirror-of-hotel-room.html


----------

